# More Helle DIY knives



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am having a blast making the handles for the Helle blades. It is a refreshing diversion from slingshots.

I had been saving an exquisite piece of desert ironwood for a slingshot, but decided it would make a nice handle for the Helle Temagami. Most Helle knives have a rat tail tang, the Temagami is a full tang design. The spacer material is linen micarta with vulcanized paper and stainless steel pins































The second is the Helle Harding blade. The handle is made from old growth Louisiana Cypress, and unknown exotic and buffalo horn cap

















and finally the Helle Nying. I built this one in a more traditional shape and set it up as a neck knife. The handle is Chechan with cocobolo caps and the 'X' is purpleheart and vulcanized paper. I carry this one daily and it is a great little knife that performs like a big blade. The sheath is made in the traditional norwegian style and my first attempt at sheathmaking... making the sheath is much harder than the handle!!


----------



## Plinker (Feb 20, 2013)

Please hold on a moment while I pick my jaw up off the floor...

Those are all incredible. I can't believe that is your first attempt at a sheath. I've been planning on making myself a neck knife when I get home from college for the summer. This makes me really excited, although I know mine won't turn out quite as nice.

I would really, Really, reallllly appreciate a tutorial on how you do the 'X' in the handle.

Thanks,

Plinker


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Phenomenal as always.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, those are very nice!!

Beautiful work, Nathan.....beautiful!

do you have a particular supplier for the blank blades?


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

As allways, beautifull... professional ! ! !


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Impressive handle and leather work Nathan! Did you wet form the sheath? And what do you use for sharpening your blades? I have my difficulties to get a razor sharp edge when sharpening my Helle Harding with my Japanese Naniwa water stones.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful Man

Rick


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

They look Awesome fella nice work buddy


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Those look slick man.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

so cool.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well this made my motor run!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

LVO said:


> do you have a particular supplier for the blank blades?


I purchase directly from the North American distributor- Sport Hansa. The pricing on Helle products is all over the place. Once they settle on a consistent price structure, I will carry them at Simple Shot. Till then, I would suggest you check in with Connie Westvang of Dryad Bows www.dryadbows.com. She has a good selection and very good pricing.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> Impressive handle and leather work Nathan! Did you wet form the sheath? And what do you use for sharpening your blades? I have my difficulties to get a razor sharp edge when sharpening my Helle Harding with my Japanese Naniwa water stones.


I too use Japanese water stones. With a Scandi grind, I find it very easy to get them hair popping sharp, perhaps you have created a secondary bevel in your sharpening attempts??


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, Nathan!


----------



## Trisomy21 (Apr 5, 2013)

Signed up just to say - stunning work. Actually been in the process of working on some handles for helle blanks as well, hope they turn out 1/2 as well lol.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you sell these at all Nathen I have been looking for a good bush-craft knife.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Amazing, unusual beauty.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

flippinout said:


> Gardengroove said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive handle and leather work Nathan! Did you wet form the sheath? And what do you use for sharpening your blades? I have my difficulties to get a razor sharp edge when sharpening my Helle Harding with my Japanese Naniwa water stones.
> ...


I managed to get mine razor sharp too. I guess the problem was, that I only have a 1000/6000 combination stone. It just took forever to get down to zero with a 1000 grit stone. I guess I will buy a more coarse stone in the future for fast metal removal. After the 6000 I stropped the blade on a piece of leather with a compound. Now its shaving sharp again.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful work. I especially like the desert ironwood scales.


----------

